# Ammonia



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I do a 25-40% water change about 2 times a week. 
after 2 days the water gets really cloudy and the ammonia
levels are the worst. I check the ammonia content of the water 
before I added it. There is none to speak of. I have a couple plants
rocks, and thats it. What could be causing this? I hate to use chemicals to treat it, 
but what can I do to prevent this spike in ammonia?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It sounds like your messing up your water's chemistry by to frequent, and heavy changes. You can cut the percentage down to 25 as well.

%25 ONCE a week. :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah ease up on those water changes - every week - forghtnight is fine - or less even


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I agree, cut back on the water changes.....there are no fish in there?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I agree, cut back on the water changes.....there are no fish in there?


 Yeah, 5 redbellies, and some feeders.
I'll cut back.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I read in your signature that you keep 6 reds, between 3 and 7" in a 40 gallon: I think that says enough!!!

I bet the bioload is simply too much: p's are very messy, and seem to crap a lot, hence the ammonia spikes. And because it's such a small tank, it will keep peaking, I guess, no matter how good the filtration, how frequent and large the water changes are, and no matter wheter you use chemicals or not....
I advise you to get them a larger tank (at least 80 gallon, the larger, the better)!

Anyways, just my 2 cents: good luck :smile:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

when you do too many water changes you remove your beneficial bacteria and that is what eats the ammonia. You are making it so you have nothing to eat the ammonia. Cut back on water changes and be sure to tell us how the ammonia level is next week after your next water change.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try some ammo chips they are cheap and you just throw in filter pad with the carbon. I'd reduce the load a little too.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

K GUYS,

I left the tank the way it was, just added a little bit h20 to top it off. The ammonia leveled off over the weekend. I've been desperate to find a larger tank. But soon, very soon. I actually have 2 reds at 6-7" and 3 reds at 3-4". Thanks much for the words.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> when you do too many water changes you remove your beneficial bacteria and that is what eats the ammonia. You are making it so you have nothing to eat the ammonia. Cut back on water changes and be sure to tell us how the ammonia level is next week after your next water change.


 the majoriety of bacteria lives in the gravel beds and filter media. only a small amount of bacteria lives in the water.


----------

